# field trails



## makova (Apr 11, 2017)

I was thinking of taking my 19 month old pup to a field trial this fall just to see how he does, the question i have is if he loses the 1st brace on day one are we done? or are the losing dogs just run for the next couple days in a loser bracket ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't ran field trials, but this is my understanding of them. Having less finds on a run, does not always equate to losing that brace. They are judged on more than just finds. Now if your talking about having to pick him up, before the time is up. Then yes, he is done.
Depended on his training level, you could enter him in more than one stake. 
Makes the trip more worth while.
But if you don't believe he is ready, your giving him twice the chance to get by without any correction in the field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You could also look into NSTRA. 
You run two 30 minute braces in one day. One on field A, the next on field B. The dog with the highest score wins.
Most are held over the full weekend, so you could run him 4x over the weekend.


----------



## makova (Apr 11, 2017)

i think my dog is ready for the Derby level, but i see the events listed for three days and was wondering if it all could be over in 30 min? i have done a few hunt test two on Saturday and then two on Sunday and we enjoy spending the time with other people and dogs.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i have never done field trial but sounds exciting. we will start our hunt tests with Bende this fall and thrilled about that too. For me seeing a vizsla on a statute like point and have their tail move like a jitterbug is the definition of perfect beauty.


----------

